# White spots mostly on plant stems. Please help!



## gy960 (Sep 10, 2011)

Do you have any nerite snails in there?


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

I second the nerite eggs


----------



## Ohioguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I do have a snail that is brown with black stripes. I cant remember the name of it.... Would this be a nerite snail? Also if this is what the white dots are, are they harmful to the plants? My banana plant seemed to be fine until I got these guys on there.... Thank you all for the help so far! Somewhat relieving to know that they are eggs and not a fungus!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Definitely nerite snail eggs.

They will not hatch into baby nerite snails. They require salt in the water to hatch. Those eggs are doomed to do nothing more than sit there until you scrape them off.

They do not harm your plants. Whatever is going on with your banana plant is a separate issue.

I think they are just unsightly. After having nerites for 5 years or so, I finally gave mine away so I wouldn't have egg spots all over my tank when I redid it. My nerites put eggs everywhere -- on the plants, on the plumbing, on the substrate, you name it, it had an egg. The eggs did not go away over time either. They stayed the same for what seemed forever. Removing white egg spots from black plumbing wasn't fun as they were hard to scrape off. For this reason, I decided to give my nerites away.

However, as unsightly as the eggs may be, they do absolutely no harm to anything.


----------

